

FB dips below 20 (19.96) - veyron
http://www.google.com/finance?q=ND:FB

======
stewie2
certainly a cheerful moment for me. I think facebook has received too much
attention, which it doesn't deserve. There are so many innovators, who are
diligent, conscientious and work hard, but got ignored by the society.
Hopefully, this can teach those speculators something.

